# Temporizador para camara (heladera)



## quilmes (May 31, 2008)

Hola, Necesito ayuda para crear un temporizador para una camara.

El objetivo del temporizador es:

* Que tenga una llave para activar / desactivar.

* Pero que una vez activado haga un ciclo repetitivo de lo siguiente:
                 - Que dure 45 a 60 min el rele activado.
                 - Que se desactive 15 a 30 min.
                    - Que se vuelva a activar solo ...
                    - Que se desactive otra vez (Y asi hasta que se desactive totalmente con el llave.)


Gracias.    . Espero que se haya entendido


----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2008)

¿ Y por que controlar tiempo y no temperatura ?

Bueno, despues de todo a mi que me puede interesar !

Con un CD4060 y un puñado de componentes lo logras

http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/150/108838_DS.pdf


----------



## santiago (Jun 1, 2008)

podes especificar para que lo vas a usar?, coincido con fogonazo medi temperatura, antes que tiempo, y por solucion podes
comprar un termostato mecanico que son economicos
o hacer lo que te propuso fogonazo

saludos


----------



## MaMu (Jun 1, 2008)

quilmes dijo:
			
		

> Hola, Necesito ayuda para crear un temporizador para una camara.
> 
> El objetivo del temporizador es:
> 
> ...



Y porque no compras un temporizador electromecánico con llave y listo? sirve para lo que vos queres y no cuesta más de $50.- en Argentina, para que complicarse la vida?, Donde vendan temporizadores para luminaria venden de estos, yo compré uno con llave (como las llaves que venian en lo gabinetes de PC para trabar el teclado).

Saludos


----------



## quilmes (Jun 1, 2008)

El problema del termosta es que, la camara es grande.

Y si se lo pone en el medio, hasta que esta tenga la temperatura adecuada, los caños se congelan. 

Y se pone el termostato en los caños, nunca se llega a enfriar toda la camara.

Por eso la idea es que este 45 min prendida, que se apage 15 min (Para q los caños no se congelen) y se vuelva a prender y asi sucesivamente. CICLO REPETITIVO

*Fogonazo:* No anda el vinculo del pdf, si tenes otro vinculo, o el circuito q hay q hacer te lo agraderia mucho.

*MaMu:* Los que vos decis, creo q no hacen ciclo repetitivo. Como este.
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-36096182-reloj-temporizador-para-todos-los-electros-_JM_

Otra ves, espero que se haya entendido la idea  . 

Y Gracias por sus respuestas .   

 Voy a seguir buscando como resolverlo.  *GRACIAS*


----------



## quilmes (Jun 1, 2008)

Estuve buscando en Mercadolibre, y encontre este, que cumple con los requisitos.

Pero es digital, y el precio es de $140.
Entonces la idea seria hacer algo asi, pero mas barato    (Si no es digital, no importa)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-37005331-timer-o-temporizador-ciclador-flasher-de-dos-tiempos-_JM_

*GRACIAS *


----------



## MaMu (Jun 1, 2008)

quilmes dijo:
			
		

> *MaMu:* Los que vos decis, creo q no hacen ciclo repetitivo. Como este.
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-36096182-reloj-temporizador-para-todos-los-electros-_JM_



Si, son de ciclos repetitivos, pero estos son caros, busca alguno mecanico que no sea digital, y el precio es menos de la mitad.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2008)

Mira este datasheet del CD4060, particularmente mira las salidas


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 1, 2008)

Por que no pones 2 termotatos?

Por que no utilizas un ventilador para recircular el aire dentro de la camara, yo he visto uno en una nevera, esto ya lo comentariariamos

Por lo que lei congelaciones puntuales es porque esta mal realizado el montaje, suelen se codos chafados.

Por que no pones aislante protector o cubretubos de espuma?


----------



## santiago (Jun 5, 2008)

es de evaporador estatico o forzado, mi viejo ha diseñado camaras de -35ºgrados para carne congelada en frigorificos y la congelacion de los caños no es problema, estoy hablando de un sistema en booster con amoniaco, en freon , si se te congelan los caños antes de que se enfrie el retorno de aire, puede se que tengas poco gas, o que la valvula de expansion no module, tambien esta la de que (si es con capilar) la medida del capilar sea incorrecta, al final del problema esta el compresor que puede ser hermetico(bocha) semihermetico (los conocidos acmar), o abierto (motor independiente) pero que se te congelen los caños deveria ser normal, que el retorno (caño grueso que va a la aspiracion del compresor) se congele, cuando la camara este por llegar a la temperatura que haya sido diseñada
por eso se toman en cuenta los refrigerantes, compresores, evaporadores, condensadores, etc

saludos


----------



## BUSHELL (Jun 6, 2008)

Mira en http://www.technologykit.us/  el kit timer ref FK432 CIRCULATED ON-OFF SWITCH

O también este asombroso modulo que hace un mundo de cosas...mil en uno.
http://www.apogeekits.com/relay_switch_k8015.htm

Lo malo es que están en USA.

Pd/ Todos los kits que yo necesito o están en USA o están en Argentina :x 
Es lo malo de estar en el medio...ni pallá ni pacá.

Alguien de Argentina viene para Colombia? Tengo un encarguito.


----------



## boximil1 (Jun 7, 2008)

que duraznos y vuelteros !
lo que pusieron del reloj mecanico es perfecto.
vuelteros !

se vende en casas de electricidad y es mas confiable que algo electronico, y , segun donde pongas la llave (tecla) o detenes el reloj o solo la alimentacion cortas.

y si es repetitivo, es un disco, es como el reloj que tenes en la muñeca gira y gira .
los intervalos son de 15 minutos minimo.

los mas baratos son los enchufables que pusieron la foto en mercadolobre pero ojo.......ojito y reojota !se desprograman las pestañas con el uso, son KK por eso son baratos, para que anden bien tienen que programarlo y con adhesivo termico o fastix traban las pestañas en la posicion corrrecta......son enchufables.....para una camara es una ratoneada.

mejor los DIN, pero son mas caros.
cuantas camaras haces por dia ?

y si o si un mecanismo de seguridad y proteccion para el compresor, ahi si vale poner electronica, pero solo para el timer.....no lo veo.
ademas por lo visto no estas canchero con la electronica..
en toda una camara de frio usar una plaqueta que te haces vos sin experiencia, casera, sacada de un foro........me parece una falta de , bueno, un poco incoherente.

o pone un timer de riel din serio o manda a alguien que te haga el diseño y de paso algun otro chiche mas.

saludos


----------



## quilmes (Jun 7, 2008)

Si, al final compre el temporizador mecanico, y anda perfecto hace ciclo repetitivo todos los dias.

Lo que le voy a agregar despues, es un rele para que soporte cargas mas grandes y ademas maneje tres elementos a la vez-


GRACIAS a todos por la ayuda.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 7, 2008)

El relay es *indispensable*, porque el microswitch que tiene es muy chico.
Si se arruina el contacto por sobrecarga., chispeo o un corto vas a tener que reemplazar el reloj entero porque los microswitchs que podes conseguir o son mas grandes o son mas duros(no alcanza a hundirlos la leva).


----------



## fernandob (Jun 7, 2008)

contactor muchachos, contactor.....
no reles.

saludos


----------

